# Better tool for transmission fill plug?



## knowitnot (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a Nissan Sentra 1997 and the transmission fill plug is a little stripped and I can't loosen it. It seems like the ball in the rachet is preventing it from making a tight fit.

Is there a better tool to use for taking out the transmission fill plug?


----------



## knowitnot (Feb 14, 2011)

*Found it*

Went to a couple of parts stores, but they had no idea what I was talking about. Found an answer online, I need a male square drain plug socket 10mm.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Try another socket extension. I had the same problem awhile back. My 'expensive' Craftsman 3/8" drive extension wouldn't fit in there, but the cheapo 'Master Tech' or whatever it was slipped right in there.
Also helps to have that hole good and cleaned out too so the thing will fit in there all the way. If ya gotta, take a chisel and knock the fuzz off the sides of the 'bolt' if you think you messed it up bad enough.


----------



## Keith P (Mar 15, 2011)

Mine is stripped so bad that it will not come out. It looks like the previous owner also used locktite. Has any one drilled it out? I am down about a quart from doing a very fast CV swap. Any other way to get some lube in there?

95 Sentra GA16DE 5 speed manual


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Have you tried a hammer and narrow chisel and tried to basically beat the plug around in a circle?
I know...not a lot of room, but might be enough to break that locktite/corrosion loose...
Drilling it out...ya, might be able to, especially since the plug is steel and the case is aluminum...BUT...ya take a helluva chance at wrecking the threads on the aluminum, then you'll be into a "Heli-coil" kit...


----------



## Keith P (Mar 15, 2011)

The plugs are aluminum in this case. I did have a chisel and hammer in hand for a moment. I am afraid that I might deform both the plug and the threads by pounding on it. If need be, I'll just tap for a larger plug instead of a heli kit.

I put a new thread in the GA16 posts. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/166828-stuck-trans-plug.html#post1339135


----------

